# best time to take halodrol



## Ryan-Boro (Aug 6, 2006)

ive been running halodrol 50 for the last 15days and got fairly decent gains from it, i normally have my last meal bout 30mins - 1hour before bed,and take the pill just before i go to sleep.
is this ok,or should i do it on a full stomach or before/after training etc to better the results?


----------



## TaylorsNutrition (Aug 6, 2006)

Ryan most of our customer's take their tablets 2 hours prior to working out. Don't know why but that's what they have told us. Also, you will probably start noticing more gains toward the end of the cycle. Most start in their 3rd week of continuous use.


----------



## Ryan-Boro (Aug 6, 2006)

as u can only take 1 in 24 hrs,should i skip it tonite n take it before my work out tmorow afternoon?
im also takin 20mgs of MD2 (same chemical make up as Anabolic Xtreme ErgoMax LMG) with my breakfast.


----------



## Pirate! (Aug 7, 2006)

Ryan-Boro said:
			
		

> as u can only take 1 in 24 hrs


You can take more than one a day.


----------



## Ryan-Boro (Aug 8, 2006)

the package says 1 and only 1in any 24 hours


----------



## TaylorsNutrition (Aug 8, 2006)

Ryan-Boro said:
			
		

> the package says 1 and only 1in any 24 hours



Take 1 score tablet a day for 30 continuous days.


----------



## Ryan-Boro (Aug 8, 2006)

told u so pirate, ner ner ner


----------



## vince20 (Aug 27, 2006)

are there any negative side effects of taking halodrol-50


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Aug 27, 2006)

Ryan-Boro said:


> told u so pirate, ner ner ner



Taking two won't kill you.


----------

